# Audison Voce - 3 way



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone listened to these components? How do they sound? How do they compare? What is a good amp for them?


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone feel free to share your experiences


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

still hoping for a response..


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

this is becoming a lost cause


----------



## RPercival (Sep 21, 2011)

You gotta give more than 8 hours to a cause before considering it lost. A lot of people are still at work from the time you originally posted. A little patience will go a long way Young Luke.


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

haha, thanks for the advice! hopefully people will get off work soon so they can help tell me about these speakers


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

anyone here have any experience with these?


----------



## Baada (Nov 28, 2010)

I was just checking these out...online only though. One thing I noticed that has some pros/cons is that the passive crossover for the 3way is only for the mid/tweet so you will need to go active or have an amp that is capable of giving the midbass its proper bandpass freqs. 

I have nowhere to listen to these so I have no clue how they sound. Similar to the Hertz stuff I assume but they claim to be aimed at different markets. There was a post on here where someone compared the 2way Voce's to the Hertz 165s (I think) so do a search and see what you come up with.


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for the input! I will go search for that thread now too. is there anyone who has actually heard the voce?


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

wow you are very impatient....maybe you should drive to your local Audison dealer and take a listen for yourself. That way you can make your own decision and see how they sound for yourself for immediate satisfaction

Audison - Music Expression


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

The only dealer near me that sells audison doesn't have the voce line. and sorry for being so impatient.. I'm just excited about my new system and want quality feedback to help me do it as soon as possible.


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be back in the morning. anyone who can help please leave posts for me to read when i get back


----------



## Baada (Nov 28, 2010)

I realize you are excited about your build but if you really want it to be everything you are hoping for you should consider taking a bit of time on the front end to make sure you have a solid plan. Buying anything last minute just to get something installed is gonna lead to some serious buyers remorse.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I've got the Voce 6.5 comps & coax but they're still in the box. Sound great so far lol.


----------



## canesboy14 (Oct 17, 2011)

@rocky: lol thanks, let me know how they are when you get them out of the box! 

@baada: thanks for the concern but this is not a last minute decision, that is why i am here on this forum trying to find out information and to make my final plans. just because i am wanting the information quicker doesn't mean i am making any decisions too quickly.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I work at an Audison/Hertz dealer and my coworker's Tahoe has the Voce 3 ways in the front doors and 5.25" coax in the rear. They are powered by an LRx 5.1k which gets its signal from a Kenwood DNX9980HD. It is somewhat of a frankenstein in that because of the limitations of the current (temporary) set up (and as a previous person stated, the three way set has passive for only mid/tweet) we used some Morel MX33 from their Elate 3 way set (approaches the $2k price). They have the same recommended crossover points as the Voce speakers and we have sold a few sets this way.

They sound great!! Not exactly what I personally tend to lean more towards (which is the Morel stuff), but if you are looking for great sound quality and prefer a brighter tweeter, this is a great set for you. I would call them Focal-ish in their high frequency reproduction, meaning a bit on the bright side. I have found that this is what most consumers want, so it works out great from that standpoint. I personally am pretty sensitive to high frequency so again lean towards the less pronounced Morel line (some would say "dull", but just right for me). I'm sure I could attenuate the tweet down a bit and I'd love them, but they aren't mine and like I said before most people like the brighter tweet. 

In conclusion, get them!! I'm sure you won't be disappointed as long as you know what you are doing with the crossover portion of it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I love the voce tweeter.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

If anyone is interested....I could be swayed to part with these. There doesn't seem to be a new car anywhere in the near future and I'm not using them. Will only sell them as a set (comps & coax) but will be reasonable on price. Shoot offers if you want to PM.


----------



## Baada (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry dude....I can only respond to what I perceived from your posts and I perceived from your posts that you were very VERY eager to get input on these speakers so you could buy them ASAP. Clearly from the other posts I wasn't the only one that got that impression. And, as someone who has regretted buying things in a hurry in the past, I thought I could give you some advice that might help you avoid some trouble down the road. I certainly wasn't trying to be an ass.


----------

